# Maybe......



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

All I really wanted to do was to grow pumpkins. For whatever reason I have always had trouble growing pumpkins.....pumpkin plants, no problem, but never any pumpkins. So when this little old lady was selling pumpkin seeds I thought that I would give it one more try







Maybe it was a bad idea planting the seeds at midnight on the first full moon following the equinox, but that's what the old lady told me to do.

Maybe it was a mistake growing the pumpkin plants in the graveyard..... she said that planting them there would guarantee results.

Maybe once a pumpkin plant gets a taste of human flesh it's forever changed.








All I know is that strange things are happening in my pumpkin patch. I have discovered bones under the pumpkin plants, I have been hearing strange sounds out there, like muffled screams. Two wandering missionaries have turned up missing in my neighborhood. No one has seen the paperboy for days. My cats have been luring neighborhood dogs into my pumpkin patch, never to be seen again....the cats seem pleased with themselves. The neighbors are starting to become suspicious....










I swear the pumpkin patch rustles when I walk by....I can almost hear it growling at me.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

So cool! I love the story of the pumpkin patch and now I want to figure out how to move my pumpkin patch out in my graveyard. It would be cool to have evil pumpkins growing from the vines. Very nice


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Cool story, looks like your pumpkins are doing well! It would be cool if the vines grew up onto your gravestones!


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I put out the graveyard early this year to try and get the pumpkin plants to climb the tombstones


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet! awesome story! i love them!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the vines in the grave yard

Nice story too!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great idea ... should make for a very spooky pumpkin patch!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Better watch out. Dave the Dead's little pumpkin headed guy might be out there, too, waiting for you


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Those are nice!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great pumpkin patch (and story). Will your pumpkins scream or bleed when you make jack-o-lanterns.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

OOOOOOOOO that should look cool -now all you need is a big pumpkin creep


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That's awesome - great job! I hope the police don't peak over your fence.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

So cool! Love the story.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm diggin' the little story... nice stones!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

The only thing I would add would be a corpse or skeleton holding the remains of a sign that said "Welcome Great Pumpkin!!"


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

That pumpkin patch is filled with sincerity as far as the eye can see. The great pumpkin is sure to arrive.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That is so awesome!!!
don't forget during that last full moon appearance before they ripen to prick your finger and drip a few..right into the root


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

My pumpkin patch has grown
http://www.firediving.com/halloween2009/maybe.htm
Be afraid, be very afraid....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very creative Tim. My pumpkin vines are growing like crazy, but I don't see any pumpkins. I wish I did something like you did because I would at least got a cool graveyard scene. Nice Job!!!


----------



## dollita (Sep 2, 2009)

I think what your pumpkins need is some good vegetable (not corpse, haha) based compost. Furthermore the bees might be afraid of the setup, I mean, it's pretty eerie! =)

You need a couple flowers blooming at once, then go in with a small, fine paintbrush and pollinate them yourself- wiggle your paintbrush well inside one flower, and then repeat in the next (pretty much, and get in there really well) Make sure to keep them well watered and fertilized and you should be golden once you start pollinating. 

I already have four small pumpkins that I've harvested from my garden, and several more of different varieties that are still growing to a larger size. I have mine amongst a lot of other veg and flowers though so there's a lot of insect action to help in pollination. Good luck!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey thanks for posting those pics so we could see the progress of your pumpkin patch/graveyard! It is looking so cool, I love the vine coming through the skellie's nose! Hopefully you well get some pumpkins soon!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The story and the pics really made me chuckle. A really interesting and amusing take on the old pumpkin patch. It looks good too. Are those real plants?


----------

